# closeout sale on accessories?



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

anyone know when and where in the bay area LBS have close out sale on accessories like shoes, pedals, cages...etc.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

mail order?


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

mail order? what do you mean?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

nashbar usually has some good deals
ditto performancebike


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Sports Basement sells bike stuff and usually have some really marked down prices (at least for other gear... I just found out they sell bike stuff but don't know if the prices are really low).


----------



## RelevantAaron (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.theped.com/

The Pedlar in El Sobrante is highly regarded though I haven't been there personally. they are having a big swap meet and I belive sale on October 21st.


----------

